# The Discombobulated, Fascist, Populism of Donald J. Trump Will Be Checked



## John Baron (Dec 27, 2016)

In 1995, the brilliant _novelist_, and _semiotician_ Umberto Eco wrote "_There is in our future a TV or Internet populism, in which the emotional response of a selected group of citizens can be presented and accepted as the Voice of the People_." Discussing fascism, specifically _Ur-Fascism_, Eco wrote "_Mussolini did not have any philosophy: he had only rhetoric_." Followers of Trump have claimed to be representing _the people_, and no one has accused the President-elect of having any of that philosophy stuff. But he scores well on the rhetoric count. Why I wouldn't be surprised to find a Trump supporter paraphrasing Goering “_When I hear talk of_ philosophy coming from the establishment or media, _I reach for my gun_”

Contrary to fringe nonsense, neither Presidents Bush or Obama were _dictators_ nor _tyrants_, and I do not expect the _President-elect_ to become one. I do however, believe the _President-elect _to be a pushing a populist, fascisti message that appeals to those that considers themselves to be representative of the so-called middle class. This segment of the American electorate feels left out and invisible, left behind and abandoned; and it is angry and frustrated, and during the 2016 campaign, it was often "_vicious and violent_."

In a Letter to the Editor found online, a reader wrote of President-elect Trump "_He has accomplished more before he is sworn in than any president-elect in recent memory_." Maybe this reader watches FOX New's Bill O'Reilly, who has declared the the _War on Christmas to be over?_ And not to worry, Mr. O'Reilly has also informed_ the people_, that the President-elect is on the case of the _War on Christmas_: the war "Th_at Had To Be Lost To Be Won_.

I do not expect the _President-elect_ to become a dictator or a tyrant because, I believe our system of government is _rigged_ against dictators and tyrants, and while the President-elect may Tweet _Unfair! Unfair _... as he is wont to do, we have that dusty old document, written and ratified by a bunch of old, dead, white men to thank for this fact. Oh, the irony!

Irony abounds, and I miss Umberto Eco. In this new _un-pc_ world Donald J.Trump is ushering in, Eco would have written precious gems of "_words that count_."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 27, 2016)

^^^ Speaking for the would-be fascist, Trump, "unfair, unfair"


----------



## OldLady (Dec 27, 2016)

_ I do however, believe the President-elect to be a pushing a populist, fascisti message that appeals to those that considers themselves to be representative of the so-called middle class. This segment of the American electorate feels left out and invisible, left behind and abandoned; and it is angry and frustrated, and during the 2016 campaign, it was often vicious and violent._
That sounds like a Democrat's robo call message.  Trump would love to be dictator because he's just a guy with an opinion who thinks he's right and doesn't want to hear it if anyone disagrees.  Like the guy at the bar holding forth on Friday afternoons.  But the middle class stuff?  People have been upset with politicians for a long time, but if they were so angry and frustrated and vicious, why do more than half of them love Obama?  Yes, Trump spoke to a certain "base" who reveled in his political uncorrectness and dislike of illegal immigrants.  But he never could have won without a WHOLE lot of perfectly normal, decent, unantagonistic Republicans and evangelicals who held their noses and voted for him due to the Republican agenda and/or the SC picks.
Trump supporters are not lunatics, nor are they wishing for a dictator.  I live amongst a WHOLE BUNCH of them, and I can attest, they're normal folks.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 27, 2016)

_ I do however, believe the President-elect to be a pushing a populist, fascisti message that appeals to those that considers themselves to be representative of the so-called middle class. This segment of the American electorate feels left out and invisible, left behind and abandoned; and it is angry and frustrated, and during the 2016 campaign, it was often __vicious and violent__._

The rage is legit, totally, albeit misdirected, and a direct result of failed neoliberal policies and fallout.  But the system remains untouched and unaltered, utterly devoid of any mechanism of, or urge to engage in, self correction.  All the power structure needs to do is keep the masses turned upon each other.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 27, 2016)

While Obama continues to wipe his ass with our Constitution, our next president has a mind to restore it, and the laws that have  protected us since it's inception.  It is why we elected  him.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 27, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> While Obama continues to wipe his ass with our Constitution, our next president has a mind to restore it, and the laws that have  protected us since it's inception.  It is why we elected  him.


I'm afraid Trump wouldn't know the Constitution from a Sears Roebuck catalog, dear.
But that's why we have lots of folk in Washington that can direct him, if he will listen.


----------



## John Baron (Dec 27, 2016)

Trump laughs about his 'violent' supporters during Thank You tour

"pushing a populist, fascisti message that appeals to those* that considers themselves to be representative* of the so-called middle class"


----------



## Correll (Dec 27, 2016)

OldLady said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > While Obama continues to wipe his ass with our Constitution, our next president has a mind to restore it, and the laws that have  protected us since it's inception.  It is why we elected  him.
> ...




Remember when Obama, the Constitutional Scholar, was surprised that the Supreme Court might overturn a popular law?

That was so much fun.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry (Dec 27, 2016)

Correll said:


> Remember when Obama, the Constitutional Scholar, was surprised that the Supreme Court might overturn a popular law?
> 
> .


No. When was that?


----------



## cnelsen (Dec 28, 2016)

John Baron said:


> This segment of the American electorate feels left out and invisible, left behind and abandoned; and it is angry and frustrated, and during the 2016 campaign, it was often "_vicious and violent_."


I guess you were passed out when Project Veritas exposed Hillary-approved Dem dirty tricks machine paying violent agitators at Trump rallies to make it _appear _Trump supporters were violent. It worked with at least one person: you. My guess is that this guy is your sole news source:


----------



## cnelsen (Dec 28, 2016)

John Baron said:


> In 1995, the brilliant _novelist_, and _semiotician_ Umberto Eco wrote "_There is in our future a TV or Internet populism, in which the emotional response of a selected group of citizens can be presented and accepted as the Voice of the People_." Discussing fascism, specifically _Ur-Fascism_, Eco wrote "_Mussolini did not have any philosophy: he had only rhetoric_." Followers of Trump have claimed to be representing _the people_, and no one has accused the President-elect of having any of that philosophy stuff. But he scores well on the rhetoric count. Why I wouldn't be surprised to find a Trump supporter paraphrasing Goering “_When I hear talk of_ philosophy coming from the establishment or media, _I reach for my gun_”
> 
> Contrary to fringe nonsense, neither Presidents Bush or Obama were _dictators_ nor _tyrants_, and I do not expect the _President-elect_ to become one. I do however, believe the _President-elect _to be a pushing a populist, fascisti message that appeals to those that considers themselves to be representative of the so-called middle class. This segment of the American electorate feels left out and invisible, left behind and abandoned; and it is angry and frustrated, and during the 2016 campaign, it was often "_vicious and violent_."
> 
> ...


Speaking of discombobulated, did you even go back and read through this thing once before posting it.Every sentence in your piece is completely unrelated to every other sentence. It's like you had thirty Oberlin students independently pick at random any sentence  from the Internet, shook them up, then wrote them down in the order you pulled them from a hat.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Dec 28, 2016)

As the moonbat butthurt continues unabated.

Guess what, the government didn't just turn fascistic overnight because of one election.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 28, 2016)

John Baron said:


> In 1995, the brilliant _novelist_, and _semiotician_ Umberto Eco wrote "_There is in our future a TV or Internet populism, in which the emotional response of a selected group of citizens can be presented and accepted as the Voice of the People_." Discussing fascism, specifically _Ur-Fascism_, Eco wrote "_Mussolini did not have any philosophy: he had only rhetoric_." Followers of Trump have claimed to be representing _the people_, and no one has accused the President-elect of having any of that philosophy stuff. But he scores well on the rhetoric count. Why I wouldn't be surprised to find a Trump supporter paraphrasing Goering “_When I hear talk of_ philosophy coming from the establishment or media, _I reach for my gun_”
> 
> Contrary to fringe nonsense, neither Presidents Bush or Obama were _dictators_ nor _tyrants_, and I do not expect the _President-elect_ to become one. I do however, believe the _President-elect _to be a pushing a populist, fascisti message that appeals to those that considers themselves to be representative of the so-called middle class. This segment of the American electorate feels left out and invisible, left behind and abandoned; and it is angry and frustrated, and during the 2016 campaign, it was often "_vicious and violent_."
> 
> ...


High school or college freshman level.

Gag.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Owebo doesn't know trumps a fascist


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > While Obama continues to wipe his ass with our Constitution, our next president has a mind to restore it, and the laws that have  protected us since it's inception.  It is why we elected  him.
> ...


At least Donald won't ignore it like Hillary and Bill have.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 28, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Sure he will, if it suits his purpose.   Tell me one traditional expectation he HASN'T violated.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 28, 2016)

John Baron said:


> Trump laughs about his 'violent' supporters during Thank You tour
> 
> "pushing a populist, fascisti message that appeals to those* that considers themselves to be representative* of the so-called middle class"


Your thread started in the gutter and is going downhill from there. When you trot out Geobbels and fascism you aren't writing an op-ed. You are smearing shit in a forum. The Nazis and fascists were big government types, it's the only way to implement their policies. That's the left, not right. 

And Trump is a populist but obama wasn't? You need to up your game if you want to smear your enemies. This is as low browed as it gets.


----------



## Correll (Dec 28, 2016)

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Obama, the Constitutional Scholar, was surprised that the Supreme Court might overturn a popular law?
> ...




When the Court was reviewing Obamacare.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 28, 2016)

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Obama, the Constitutional Scholar, was surprised that the Supreme Court might overturn a popular law?
> ...


You don't do news yet here you are. Interesting.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Your thread started in the gutter and is going downhill from there. When you trot out Geobbels and fascism you aren't writing an op-ed. You are smearing shit in a forum. .




 But all the hipster kids in his sophomore civics class are saying the same things, Ice. You wouldn't want him to lose cred by thinking for himself instead of bobbing his little head up and down in solidarity, would you?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry (Dec 28, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread started in the gutter and is going downhill from there. When you trot out Geobbels and fascism you aren't writing an op-ed. You are smearing shit in a forum. .
> ...


the irony is hilarious


watching Doggie bobbing his little head up and down in solidarity


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 28, 2016)

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




Solidarity with what,  little Borg child?

 I actually studied the rise of fascism at the University level, and besides --  I am not a Trump supporter and did not vote for him.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry (Dec 28, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I actually studied the rise of fascism at the University level



who talks like that in the 21st Century English speaking world?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 28, 2016)

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I actually studied the rise of fascism at the University level
> ...



Whose sock are you?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry (Dec 28, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Whose sock are you?


The left foot's


----------



## Campbell (Dec 29, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> While Obama continues to wipe his ass with our Constitution, our next president has a mind to restore it, and the laws that have  protected us since it's inception.  It is why we elected  him.



Obama is so much better than the "rich man's friend" George W. Bush(chickenhawk draft dodger) that further comment becomes unnecessary!

Bush was handed a balanced budget with surpluses projected to a paid off national debt. The first thing he did was cut taxes for his "Oil Brothers" twice, 2001 and 2003. Then he proceeded to double the national debt from $5.7 trillion to $11.9 trillion. In other words he borrowed from foreign banks to cover his spending.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 29, 2016)

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Whose sock are you?
> ...




The far left at that, which is patently obvious little Borg.


----------



## John Baron (Jan 11, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Thank you. I'm pretty sure you believe you've personally won something with the election of Trump.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 11, 2017)

John Baron said:


> Trump laughs about his 'violent' supporters during Thank You tour
> 
> "pushing a populist, fascisti message that appeals to those* that considers themselves to be representative* of the so-called middle class"


*YOU call yourself a so called "educated" person which is clearly a lie judging from the line of sh#t you wrote. Let me CLARIFY something for you moron. Class is NOT defined by economics or education. 

You are trying and failing badly over a group that would be called "middle income" but alas you retard that would fail you as well because in America there is NO cap on what upper INCOME is. So before YOU start dividing the members of this board by income and calling it "class" maybe just maybe you should take into account just how far YOU fall short in education and ability to recognize and use proper terms.

Fury*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 11, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Sure he will, if it suits his purpose.   Tell me one traditional expectation he HASN'T violated.








He hasn't violated you or my PBR.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2017)

John Baron said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> ...




Why would you think that?

I didn't vote for him.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 31, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Owebo doesn't know trumps a fascist



Good, since he isn't a 'fascist', nor a 'populist'. Running around astro-turfing crap you read over at your favorite propaganda site without the slightest clue what the meaning of the words you're posting as the OP does is just a sign of stupidity and pathetic dependence. It could lead to a job at CNN, though.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2017)

Picaro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Owebo doesn't know trumps a fascist
> ...


That's what I tell owebo. He misuses the word all the time


----------



## John Baron (Feb 2, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> John Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Trump laughs about his 'violent' supporters during Thank You tour
> ...


You are seriously in need of something I cannot assist you in. I am so sorry for your condition. Here's hoping you find peace in life


----------

